# Timing for scans



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't had any NHS treatment yet.  At IVF wales will I be able to ask for a different scan time if it'sincovinent? I don't expect them to totally fit around me but I can't book two weeks of no meetings in work so can I say I can only to the afternoon on this day etc?

Thanks anyone who can help

Silverbird


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah you can although i believe they prefer to scan in the morning but you can also get early morning scans. Just cause its nhs treatment doesnt mean they wont work with you. Its a good clinic and the staff are brill

good luck


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks kara


----------

